# sassy14830



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

hi







i was going to pm this but then i realized other people might want more information as well. after a ton of internet searching, i couldn't find any information on 'luvnpaws'. i've looked pretty much everywhere i could think of. would you point me to a place where i could find info? i wasn't able to even find an email address or a phone number. thanks.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What is luvnpaws?

I found a website for Lovnpaws but it is a cat place.

Also found Luv'npaws Himalayan Cattery


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i found those too.. but i'm pretty sure it's the name of the organization that she gives prissy's puppies to.. and then they become therapy dogs

thanks for trying


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found this list which is supposedly a comprehensive list of all the therapy dog organizations (including hearing impaired) in Texas, but Luvnpaws is not on the list:

TEXAS

THERA-PAWS 
Therapet Animal Assisted Therapy Foundation 
Therapy Pet Pals of Texas 
Therapy Tails on Wheels©1995 
Therapet Eldercare 
Caring Critters 
Therapet 
Kayla's Club 
PetShare: Pets and People for Positive Change 
K-9 FRIENDS Visiting Therapy Dogs of GTDOG 
Hope Therapy at Moody Gardens 
Faithful Friends Animal-Assisted Therapy (AAT) Ministry 
Texas SPCA/Dallas County Youth Village Dog Obedience Training Program 
Cowboy Capital Pet Assistance League, Inc. 

And this one, too.

TEXAS

Lone Star Assistance Dog Service (LADS)
Director: Jeannie Brock
6830 Briar Rd.
Azle, TX 76020-8874
E-mail: [email protected] 
Tele: (817) 444-3103 


Happy Tails Obedience School
Contact: Brian Cunningham
5204 Denton Hwy.
Haltom City, TX 76148
Tele: (817) 577-2035 


Texas Hearing and Service Dogs, INC.
Contact: Sheri Henderson
400 W. 15th St., Suite #600
Austin, TX 78701
Tele: (512) 320-8118 (Voice/TTY) 

I guess Sarah will have to direct you to their website.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe the owner has the phone, etc. in her own name or maybe they have a corporate name that they use for public records and they probably don't have a web site. If I were interested in getting this info, I would just PM or email Sarah. You can always post the info here later.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 3 2005, 11:44 AM
> *Maybe the owner has the phone, etc. in her own name or maybe they have a corporate name that they use for public records and they probably don't have a web site.  If I were interested in getting this info, I would just PM or email Sarah. You can always post the info here later.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, she could do that, or Sarah could just post it here for us herself.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Aug 3 2005, 06:40 AM
> *hi
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Just curious why you are trying to look for it? It is possible that it is such a small organization that they don't have any info on the web I guess.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 3 2005, 08:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious why you are trying to look for it? It is possible that it is such a small organization that they don't have any info on the web I guess.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87022
[/B][/QUOTE]

That could be a possibility.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 3 2005, 07:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious why you are trying to look for it? It is possible that it is such a small organization that they don't have any info on the web I guess.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87022
[/B][/QUOTE]

i told my parents about what sarah was doing, and they told a friend, who was interested in more information about the organization, so i told them i'd try to find some more info









and thanks guys, i pm'ed her.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

PuppyLucy and I have chatted about this and I just thought I would inform others who are wondering as well. I believe I have said this befor ebut not sure Luvnpaws is a very small org. It is located in Lubbock,Tx. There is no kennel or office. The owner does all business through her own home. She is an older woman who (even though I have tried to explain it) doesnt see the impact having a website would cause. She is very oldfashion. They dont have a business listed phone number again the owners is used. I would love to know where you found that list Lady, I'm sure we would love to be included.

There are several times I have received nasty pms of people calling me a fibber about all of this. I feel I need to tell you more info so maybe this will stop. Please forgive my spelling and grammer for I'm very tired. Luvnpaws is small I believe right now we have 3 females who produce puppies for us. Two are Maltese and one Poodle. Our owner has owned and competed with mini poodles her whole life in ob and some ag. She worked for the local ob club for years as trainer and loved it. About 10 years ago her husband became so hard of hearing he required assistance. She was gone much of the time with the trails she didnt feel right leaving him at home. He wasnt in to traveling so attending trails with her wasnt a good option. They looked into several hearing aids and surgery but nothing helped or seemed right. While attending a trail she met a lady who trained dogs for the hearing imp. After months of talking they got a maltes from this woman for her husband. He was trained but he needed a little work and her friend helped her with the finishing touches. Our owner saw the need for this type of help in the west texas area. She wanted to help and started this "business". We have never had any more than 15 pups a year to place in homes. When its time for the puppies to leave the breeders they go to her home where she works on them nonstop to make them the best pet/therapy dog she can. Some make the training others dont but they all come out very well behaved. I would also like to mention as I did in a previous post that Luvnpaws now has a policy to rescue and train 10 shelters dogs to every 1 puppy they breed. A few of the shelter dogs rescued become therapy dogs but most just are great pets. Ok I'm way







for not going to sleep already I have to be at work at 7:30. I will be hating this in the am but I just felt the need to defend my self as well as Luvnpaws. For those of you sending nasty emails as well as pms. Please stop its getting old.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Aug 6 2005, 02:15 AM
> *For those of you sending nasty emails as well as pms. Please stop its getting old.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87712*


[/QUOTE]

Sarah, I think you are amazing in that you can get nasty emails and PMs and still be so darn nice! I know for sure that I would not be as nice as you if I were in that same situation. 

If you are still getting the nasty emails and PMs, and I'm assuming they came through SM directly, Joe may be able to help you by blocking those people from contacting you again. If I ever got a nasty email or PM, the first thing I would do is contact Joe with a copy of it, as I am sure he would not want that type of thing going on on this site.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am appalled at that type of behavior!!! I think those e-mails should be posted so that the rest of us know who the mean spirits are. It is not as if you are asking for funds or taking advantage of memebers of the forum in any way. 

I am sorry that this has happened. I keep reading in this forum how much "better" it is than "other" forum.......... things like this make you wonder. 

In any online forum members must take what is written in good faith, otherwise there is no point in the forum.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oooh, sarah.. i really hope you didn't see my pms as 'nasty'. i was honestly just curious for myself and for my parent's friends. even though i don't think you were talking about me. just wanted to clear that up


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Aug 6 2005, 10:27 AM
> *oooh, sarah.. i really hope you didn't see my pms as 'nasty'. i was honestly just curious for myself and for my parent's friends. even though i don't think you were talking about me. just wanted to clear that up
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Are your parent's friends looking for a hearing-assistance dog?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Aug 6 2005, 07:20 AM
> *I am appalled at that type of behavior!!!  I think those e-mails should be posted so that the rest of us know who the mean spirits are.  It is not as if you are asking for funds or taking advantage of memebers of the forum in any way.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87728*


[/QUOTE]

I haven't been involved in the discussion on this thread or the others that pertained to it. I, too, am sorry that Sarah is getting nasty PM's. I agree with K/C's mom that she should report those to Joe. But I don't think that PM's should be posted. We occassionally send a PM to someone to offer a suggestion or to ask a question or to show support, and I believe that they should remain private. I haven't ever said anything in a PM that I am emabarrassed or ashamed of, but if I wanted them to be public I would post them in the public forum. If the PM's are harrassing or ugly in nature THEN I would forward them to Joe and ask that he deal with the sender.

JMHO


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I think Sarah is too much of a lady and has too much character to post the nasty PM's. She won't stoop to the level that some have one here with her.

It really is a shame that there are people of this caliber on her who would go to this length with Sarah. I hope they crawl in their low class hole and don't come back out to post again. We don't need people like that on here.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sarah,I cannot believe that you are getting that kind of stuff! Im so sorry,that just plain makes me angry







Yes please let Joe know who these ppl. are & he will take care of it. Its very uncalled for,PEOPLE what is wrong with you?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

I haven't been involved in the discussion on this thread or the others that pertained to it. I, too, am sorry that Sarah is getting nasty PM's. I agree with K/C's mom that she should report those to Joe. But I don't think that PM's should be posted. We occassionally send a PM to someone to offer a suggestion or to ask a question or to show support, and I believe that they should remain private. I haven't ever said anything in a PM that I am emabarrassed or ashamed of, but if I wanted them to be public I would post them in the public forum. If the PM's are harrassing or ugly in nature THEN I would forward them to Joe and ask that he deal with the sender.

JMHO
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87773


[/QUOTE]

Of course you are correct, I wasn't thinking. It just seemed a shame that she would have to face a private attack in the form of a PM when she should have the support of the forum.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

It sounds to me like the organization is wonderful.
I







you and the lady who started it.
Re: Not finding it on the web...
Sometimes smaller and less commercialized is better in my opinion. If that is working for the people involved, and they don't see the need to expand it at this time...then it sounds to me like they are doing it for the right reasons and working within everyone's means who are involved. JMO

Sorry you are getting bashed in PM's.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 6 2005, 10:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are your parent's friends looking for a hearing-assistance dog?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87769
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, they heard about the program from my parents are are interested in getting involved. However, the organization is in Lubbock and we're in FL, so unfortunately it won't work out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Aug 6 2005, 04:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

No, they heard about the program from my parents are are interested in getting involved. However, the organization is in Lubbock and we're in FL, so unfortunately it won't work out.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87807
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, Sarah had mentioned its location way back when.... Perhaps they can find a similar program closer to home.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 6 2005, 03:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Sarah had mentioned its location way back when.... Perhaps they can find a similar program closer to home.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87810
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah.. I knew it was in Texas, but I didn't know it was ONLY for Texas, you know?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Shame on the people who do that to you Sarah. Now they are afraid to be labeled a troll and hide behind the PM's and e-mails.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Aug 6 2005, 07:26 PM
> *Shame on the people who do that to you Sarah. Now they are afraid to be labeled a troll and hide behind the PM's and e-mails.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87857*


[/QUOTE]


And, I'll bet none of them will come forward with a public apology to Sarah either.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Since the general thought around here seems to be I am behind the "hateful" emails, let me just answer here instead of in the PMs. I don't hide behind PM's nor am I afraid to disagree because the "troll posse" will post pictures. Yall are forming a lynch mob, jumpin to conclusions and already sure you know who did, yet all you have is a comment from Sarah, with no name or proof. Wether I believe anyone did or not is beside the point, I know I have not now nor will I ever send Sarah a PM nasty or otherwise. And to the self appointed moderators post your troll pic's or your back on topic or whatever, but yall doing more name calling and snide remarks than anyone.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Aug 6 2005, 06:16 PM
> *Since the general thought around here seems to be I am behind the "hateful" emails, let me just answer here instead of in the PMs.  I don't hide behind PM's nor am I afraid to disagree because the "troll posse" will post pictures.  Yall are forming a lynch mob, jumpin to conclusions and already sure you know who did, yet all you have is a comment from Sarah, with no name or proof. Wether I believe anyone did or not is beside the point, I know I have not now nor will I ever send Sarah a PM nasty or otherwise.  And to the self appointed moderators post your troll pic's or your back on topic or whatever, but yall doing more name calling and snide remarks than anyone.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87870*


[/QUOTE]

I didn't think it would be you. I figured that you would just say what you had to say on a thread instead of pm. And just in case anyone is wandering - I have never pm Sarah and I certainly wouldn't send a nasty one.

I do think that its sad that people need to resort to being nasty. Whatever happened to common decency? I know its easier to be rude on web but there is just no need for it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

People are jumping to conclusions on BOTH sides. Close the friggen topic already. This is going NO WHERE.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

No there is nothing wrong to keep an organization small. On the contrary. The bigger they get the more out of hand it gets.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I know you didnt mean anything, but theres really no reason to write that and get someone upset, I think you should erase it so no one sees it, a mistake I made. I know how bad it feels when someone targets you for something like that, so lets just keep it ok here.

I think Carrie meant to stop writing ourselves, not have Joe close it, sorta close it ourselves, like she was pointing out before.

Dont mean to get anyone upset


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins+Aug 6 2005, 10:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copied this from another post, when I mentioned in one of my posts that perhaps it is time for Joe to close the thread and this was your response then



> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jul 17 2005, 01:23 PM
> *So instead of practicing restraint and not continuing the thread ourselves, we have to look to JOE to do it for us?  Come on, people.  What are we like 5?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82148*


[/QUOTE]

So it is okay for you to say close the thread but when someone else says it you jump all over them?

But I do agree with you Carrie, this topic is going no where so maybe people will just ignore it and it will go no where








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87898
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Aug 6 2005, 08:51 PM
> *Oh geez here we go again
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


This is sorda what i was trying to say too....but I think you said it better.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Why does anyone feel like they need to be policing her? If she lied, it's sad that she didn't feel comfortable enough to talk about it here truthfully for fear of exactly how she WAS treated by some. If she is telling the truth it is sad that she would be doubted. She should not have to prove herself about ANYTHING!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Aug 7 2005, 11:28 AM
> *Why does anyone feel like they need to be policing her? If she lied, it's sad that she didn't feel comfortable enough to talk about it here truthfully for fear of exactly how she WAS treated by some. If she is telling the truth it is sad that she would be doubted. She should not have to prove herself about ANYTHING!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87991*


[/QUOTE]








I agree whole heartedly, well said.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Aug 7 2005, 11:28 AM
> *Why does anyone feel like they need to be policing her? If she lied, it's sad that she didn't feel comfortable enough to talk about it here truthfully for fear of exactly how she WAS treated by some. If she is telling the truth it is sad that she would be doubted. She should not have to prove herself about ANYTHING!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87991*


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, that is exactly what I was thinking!

I'm really not sure why some are so interested in whether this organization has a web site, how its phone number is listed, or if it is on a certain list, etc. Maybe there are some who are trying to insinuate that luvnpaws doesn't exist.









When this topic was started, I knew it was a "hot-button" issue and was afraid that this thread was likely to go downhill. Sometimes it is just best to handle questions regarding hot-button issues via PMs and to let "sleeping dogs lie"... no pun intended!

The web site info I posted a while back on the psychology of web bulletin board communities says this:

"Flame Bait is a subject that people feel strongly about and which almost always causes sharp divisions in viewpoint. ...... When flame war veterans see one of these topics come up, they often restrict their reply to something like, 'This is flame bait; I'm not touching this topic.' Inexperienced users, on the other hand, blithely charge in, and the same tired arguments are trotted out for the millionth time. Nobody changes their position and everybody gets irritated."


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> Maybe there are some who are trying to insinuate that luvnpaws doesn't exist.[/B]


I do hope you're not talking about me. As I've said before, I know people who are interested in getting involved with an organization like this. By asking a question about not being able to find a website, I do not believe I was insinuating anything at all.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Aug 7 2005, 12:34 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Maybe there are some who are trying to insinuate that luvnpaws doesn't exist.

Click to expand...

*I do hope you're not talking about me. As I've said before, I know people who are interested in getting involved with an organization like this. By asking a question about not being able to find a website, I do not believe I was insinuating anything at all.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88011
[/B][/QUOTE]
Dont worry, nobody thinks that you are any part of the problem at all.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins+Aug 7 2005, 01:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Before the topic goes (and I think it's time), I would like to commend Sarah for her work with this organization, and her unselfish act of breeding her dog for the program.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i just wanted to post that even IF sassy's mom was lying---WHO CARES! we're only on the internet. geez.

and it's pretty sh*tty that people are sending those PMs. just say what you think out in 'public'. i hate recieving those retarded PMs cuz it's always from cowards. 

good luck with your service dogs


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Aug 7 2005, 01:34 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Maybe there are some who are trying to insinuate that luvnpaws doesn't exist.

Click to expand...

*I do hope you're not talking about me. As I've said before, I know people who are interested in getting involved with an organization like this. By asking a question about not being able to find a website, I do not believe I was insinuating anything at all.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88011
[/B][/QUOTE]

You (puppylucy) are the only reason I go involved in this post to begin with. I felt bad that people were talking to you the way they were....over a QUESTION. My goodness, this topic has gone Jerry Springer, all we need are a few low lives sleeping with their sisters.........


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> this topic has gone Jerry Springer, all we need are a few low lives sleeping with their sisters.........[/B]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

'This is flame bait; I'm not touching this topic.'............ Nobody changes their position and everybody gets irritated." 

I like that. What a waste of time. I read the whole thread and never did figure out what all the fuss is about.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i just read the whole thing too and I have no idea where this one went haywire, seems to be some personal issues here, i'm not even going to go on my usual rant


CLOSED


----------

